# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Winstrol Tab Only?

## chengster

I am a newbie, but I have a guy who can get me 10mg winstrol tabs at a pretty reasonable price, now I see all you guys who do steroids use a combination of them at timed intervals. I am not trying to build muscle mass, I am a bit overweight 5'9" @ 220lbs low muscle mass. I am trying to shred fat and get a lean figure. Now if I do winstrol tabs alone for 5 or 6 weeks along with a good workout schedule and diet should will I be able to see results. I dont plan on doing this long term or stacking multiple steroids. I am just trying to thin down. Please advise and thanks for all you help.  :Afro:

----------


## Sicilian30

Okay bro first off winstrol does not "burn" fat, and seconldy running it by itself, I think you will be more disappointed in the results. Winny will cut you and is used for that purpose but is almost always stacked with another AS. 
My advice is to try an ECA Stack, eat a clean diet, cut your carbs down a bit, start doing more cardio up your <a href="http://www.allsportsnutrition.com/listproducts.php?style=category&value=PROTEIN" target="_blank">protein</a> to 1-2 grams per lean body weight, get plenty of sleep, and train hard. Try that then let's talk..

----------


## as79

I agree with Sicilian - definately up the cardio and do it first thing in the morning on an empty stomach when your blood sugar levels are low - this is when your body's in optimum state for burning fat - it will also speed up your metabolism for the rest of the day.

If you want real fast results why not try a clen cycle?

----------


## shayne77

Hey bro save your money. I was in pretty much the same boat as you and I wanted to loose some bf so I tried the winny, and I even tried the injectable. I saw some results in strength and maybe alittle in endurance but no affect on BF. E/C/Y/A stack, cardio, and cut back on the carbs. You will loose way more fat then any winny will ever do for you. Work your way up until you can handle your heart rate at 65%- 75% for 45-60 mins and you will waste the fat your body.

----------


## roidpuple

> I am a newbie, but I have a guy who can get me 10mg winstrol tabs at a pretty reasonable price, now I see all you guys who do steroids use a combination of them at timed intervals. I am not trying to build muscle mass, I am a bit overweight 5'9" @ 220lbs low muscle mass. I am trying to shred fat and get a lean figure. Now if I do winstrol tabs alone for 5 or 6 weeks along with a good workout schedule and diet should will I be able to see results. I dont plan on doing this long term or stacking multiple steroids. I am just trying to thin down. Please advise and thanks for all you help.


5'9 220 low muscle mass ,,, you will get stronger but you will not be able to see what you want... for sure.......how old are you??
winny really needs to be ran for 8 weeks.when it it by itslef..
also i hope you are not planningon 10mg a day... do you have a dosage?
get some Clen .and t3 ... for fat loss..... but mostly diet and cardio dude just run in the mornings eat small meals just enough to get by.... and dont eat at 3 hours before bed 4 would be better you will be hugry for about a week or so then it will get better you stay with that you will definityl notice a difference in a month and a big difference in 2 when you start seeing some abs try the winny...

----------


## roidpuple

2 diets are really good ,,Body for Life,, is easy you dont have to count caleries...
Atkins..... just pick one stay with it for at least 3 month....say it with me at least......3months......if you dont like running try swimming biking somthing you will do and wont ate.....I like running because if makes me tired fast i can start off worm up and then run fast to get my temp. up then you can go slow and rest when you feel like you are cooling down run again so you keep you heart rate up ...... make it threw the first 2 weeks and you will be on your way.....

----------


## roidpuple

[B]and DONT EAT BEFORE YOU GO TO BED ....

----------


## spkmania

if all you want is to thin down, gear is NOT for you. diet and cardio. steroids do not burn fat.

----------


## Neo22

> [B]and DONT EAT BEFORE YOU GO TO BED ....


That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard. Eating before bed is beneficial and is not going to hurt you. Carbs before bed are = BAD.

----------


## AandF6969

> [B]and DONT EAT BEFORE YOU GO TO BED ....


PFFFFF have you ever heard of catabolism?

----------


## General Patton

> PFFFFF have you ever heard of catabolism?


Bump!

----------


## calidude

Can you drink winny?

----------

